

Why I hate proprietary software - comatose_kid
http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=556

======
mhartl
Over the past ten years, I've switched from Microsoft to Linux to OS X as my
primary desktop OS. I suspect my course is not atypical in hacker land. I
wonder---and I say this as a big fan of ESR (who, among other things, is my
blogfather)---what he thinks of that progression; and, in particular, what he
thinks of OS X.

